# Beginners Hops



## Chookers (30/11/10)

I was hoping to get some advice on hops,

I have a Coopers Mexican Cerveza, a Tooheys Draft kit and Lager kit, and I wanted to put some hops, I've been reading various posts on different hops, I have a few kilos of DME-light, BrewEnhancer 1 and 2, and 1kg Dextrose.. I also have at hand Demerera Sugar and Brown Sugar..

I wanted a fruitiness to the beer, but lite on the bittering side. A refreshing summer drink.

Has anyone used Summer Saaz, can you recomend or advise? also interested in Galaxy.


Any advice hints or tips anyone can offer would be welcome.


----------



## Bubba (30/11/10)

If you want fruity, stick to the ones like Amarillo, Cascade, Centennial, Chinook and Williamette.


----------



## Brewlord (30/11/10)

Chookers said:


> I was hoping to get some advice on hops,
> 
> I have a Coopers Mexican Cerveza, a Tooheys Draft kit and Lager kit, and I wanted to put some hops, I've been reading various posts on different hops, I have a few kilos of DME-light, BrewEnhancer 1 and 2, and 1kg Dextrose.. I also have at hand Demerera Sugar and Brown Sugar..
> 
> ...



Chookers, never used summer Saaz or galaxy, but have made many light 'blonde' style beers and added Cascade (got one in secondary as we speak). It adds a citrussy sweetness and is my second favourite behind amarillo as far as the lower IBU sweeter usage type hops go. Reckon Cascade would be great in the Cerveza or the Lager. From your list, what about the Cerveza, Brew Enhancer 1 and a 12g cascade infusion. IIRC, BE1 is 500g dextrose, 250g LDME, 250g Maltodextrin so its gunna be light on in LDME to keep the maltiness down but the bit of Maltodextrin will give mouthfeel and head retention and all the DEX should ferment out. Reckon that might be refreshing. The BE2 might be too malty (500g LDME IIRC). Alternatively do the same with the BE1 and cascade substituting Lager for the Cerveza but watch the temperature in either case. Get a better yeast instead of the kit one if you can as well.


----------



## Yob (30/11/10)

Bubba said:


> If you want fruity, stick to the ones like Amarillo, Cascade, Centennial, Chinook and Williamette.




+1 to that.. Ive been blending cascade and perle, but also like chinnok for flavour... havnt tried Williamette but will keep my eye open now for it..

(edit clarity) a handy hops link below

http://www.yakimachief.com/hopvarieties/williamette.html

:icon_cheers:


----------



## mkstalen (30/11/10)

I've just done the following:
Coopers Mex
1kg LDME
500G Dex
250g Crystal steeped
20g Galaxy 20min
15g Galaxy 7min
10g Galaxy dry hopped
Nottingham yeast

It's turned out pretty good. Heavy fruity flavours from the Galaxy, probably a little overboard. I'd probably drop it back to 10g at each addition.
Has a fair ammount of residual sweetness from all the malt. To me a little like Fat Yak.

With your ingredients I'd go:
Coopers Mex
BE1
(an extra 500g dex optionally)
10g Galaxy 20min
10g Galaxy 7min
And go with US-05 yeast. (I've discovered the Nottingham doesn't clear anywhere near as well)

Ammarillo as other have mentioned is another good fruity hop.

Edits for clarification.


----------



## stuchambers (30/11/10)

Chookers,
I have been brewing for a few years but last month I took a big steep and did my first hop additions, I made a Pilsner using Saaz hops it had only been in the bottle for 8 days but compared to any other beer I have made in the past it was so much better and is only going to improve with age. Im going to say that it rivals most standard commercial beers eg. Carlton draft, TED. I am very biased tho.

I have put on another brew using east kent goldings and fuggles that I will bottle next week. 
From my little experience with these few hops and going mainly on smell the saaz is very spicy and the other two are earthy almost cheesy in a way.

My next beer will be a raddler style so I too will be looking for some citrus from what i have read I think I will be going with Cascade.
I will use a light kit add a small amount of cascade in a boil for some flavour and also dry hop at secondary as well as adding the juice of a lime and a lemon.

Cheers Stu


----------



## Chookers (30/11/10)

I read in one of the topics here that Amarillo taste like Rexona deodorant.??  

I have some Danstar Nottingham yeast on the way. I also currently have safbrew T-58. Would anyone recommend Wyeast Deny's Favourite? 
or SafAle S-04?

So with the kit, do you boil them for 30mins total?


----------



## argon (30/11/10)

Chookers said:


> I was hoping to get some advice on hops,
> 
> I have a Coopers Mexican Cerveza, a Tooheys Draft kit and Lager kit, and I wanted to put some hops, I've been reading various posts on different hops, I have a few kilos of DME-light, BrewEnhancer 1 and 2, and 1kg Dextrose.. I also have at hand Demerera Sugar and Brown Sugar..
> 
> ...




for a nice fruity light ale try BSaaz love it in a summer ale... or Nelson Sauvin again great for light late hop aroma and flavour.. not too overpowering, subtle and refreshing


----------



## Yob (30/11/10)

Chookers said:


> So with the kit, do you boil them for 30mins total?




you dont intend on boiling the Kit goop do you?... :blink: 

you can add your hops to the beer for flav/aroma, tea type, throw in pellets, etc... toward the end of ferment, perhaps at half to 3/4 of the total.. (I usually do this at 1020 if expecting a FG @ 1010).. if you add at the beginning of ferment you will drive off alot of what you want out.. if it's a kit (I do plenty of these with additions) add late and :icon_drunk:


----------



## Chookers (30/11/10)

yeh, I thought you were meant to boil the kit, are'nt you? I thought it was like to boil out the protien or something..  
I dont know its been a long time sine I did anything with a kit, and I only did about 3 in total. I havent opened them so I havent read their instuctions yet. But I read a book that said they're much better if you add extras.

do you just add boiling water to it in your fermenter? 

Im going to order online, but only want to get two types of hop at the moment.

what you guys think of Bsaaz and Galaxy??


----------



## earle (30/11/10)

I don't even use boiling water. I add a few litres of tap temperature water to the fermenter, heat the tin in boiling water, tip it in and give a good stir.

For your hops, if you don't want bitterness from them you just need to steep them (mentioned as infusion in an above post) rather than boil them. Pour some boiling water over them in a clean glass/mug, leave for 5-10 min then add to your fermenter. You can also use a coffee press.


----------



## Chookers (30/11/10)

I just bought some Bsaaz hop flowers, grrr.. I meant to get pellets.!! Sh#t!!! :angry:


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (30/11/10)

hop flowers should be OK, just strain them after leaving them in the boiled water for the desired time.


----------



## Chookers (30/11/10)

Im going to get some Galaxy hop pellets tomorrow.. and maybe some Safale US-05, and maybe also some Coopers LME, but I dont know whether I should get Light or Amber LME.

Whats BSaaz like?


----------



## The Giant (30/11/10)

bubba had a good recipie he had up recently for the cerveza

i to have made it and its bubbling away as we speak

1 coopers mex can
1 be2 mix i think
extra 200g of dex
2 limes, zest and juice
20g cascade hops
and i did 15g american ale yeast as opposed to kit yeast

boiled the zest, juice and hops in 1 litre of water and 200g of be2 mix for 10mins
i had to strain this as the hop sock broke and the hops went everywhere
added this to fermenter with an extra litre of hot water, then added the rest of the be2 and dex and the coopers can
stirred in plenty of cold water to take up to 23l
got the temp down to 18 and pitched the yeast
og reading was 1038
48 hours down and still bubbling away nicely, temp is creeping due to the warm weather but managing to keep it at 22


----------



## earle (1/12/10)

Chookers said:


> Im going to get some Galaxy hop pellets tomorrow.. and maybe some Safale US-05, and maybe also some Coopers LME, but I dont know whether I should get Light or Amber LME.
> 
> Whats BSaaz like?



I wouldn't go with Amber LME in the style your talking about, I think you would end up with a bit too much body and residual sweetness.


----------



## argon (1/12/10)

Chookers said:


> I just bought some Bsaaz hop flowers, grrr.. I meant to get pellets.!! Sh#t!!! :angry:



Flowers can be a bit of a pain as they can sometimes get caught in the tap at packaging time. However flowers are perfect for french pressing (that is a coffee plunger, i didn't know first time i heard it!) Pellets swell too much when hydrated in a french press.

About 5 days after pitching, when fermentation has slowed right down
Put 20g or so in the french press
Boil up 500-100ml of water and add it in with the hops (obviously dependent on how big a plunger you have 2L one are good)
leave for 5 mins
press down the plunger
Pour hot hop tea into the fermenter, which will immediately cool the tea and lock in the flavour and aroma from the hops.

Put another 20g into a hop bag and throw it straight into the fermenter too, for another hit of aroma.

Shoudl come out nice, with a big punch of late hop flavour and aroma


----------



## Jerry (1/12/10)

Chookers said:


> Has anyone used Summer Saaz, can you recomend or advise? also interested in Galaxy.



Hi Chookers,

I've used Summer Saaz once.

It was used for flavour and aroma with Pride of Ringwood for bittering in an AG beer.

My notes describe a flavour of 'mild citrus' and 'no hop aroma'.

My memory, was of being 'underwhelmed'.  

Galaxy will give you far more fruit.

Scott


----------



## bignath (1/12/10)

Chookers said:


> Whats BSaaz like?




Stunning. I love it. Heaps...

Also called Motueka, and it goes beautifully well with Cascade (Tony's LCBA uses this combo).

Have never used Galaxy so don't know how well it would go with BSaaz/Motueka. 

I'm sure someone's tried this combo and will chime in soon to assist..

Nath


----------



## DU99 (1/12/10)

You can get hop bags to put flowers in from our sponsors


----------



## Chookers (1/12/10)

argon said:


> Flowers can be a bit of a pain as they can sometimes get caught in the tap at packaging time. However flowers are perfect for french pressing (that is a coffee plunger, i didn't know first time i heard it!) Pellets swell too much when hydrated in a french press.
> 
> About 5 days after pitching, when fermentation has slowed right down
> Put 20g or so in the french press
> ...




This sounds great, is 20g for a 23L batch? I havent got round to my LHBS yet, but they dont have galaxy, I'll pick up a coffee plunger from Coles.


----------



## argon (1/12/10)

Chookers said:


> This sounds great, is 20g for a 23L batch? I havent got round to my LHBS yet, but they dont have galaxy, I'll pick up a coffee plunger from Coles.



yeah 20g is about right for a 23L batch approx 1 gram per litre is fairly standard. If you're going to coles get the biggest plunger you can... i think they have 2L ones for $19.95... that's what i use.


----------



## Chookers (3/12/10)

would Perle and Amarillo or Nelson Sauvin go well together??

I have heard Perle has a mint like flavour, and I thought fruit and mint would go well together?

Ok so most people dont seem to like summer saaz.. good cause I only got Bsaaz flowers anyways.. Is Bsaaz good enough to use on its own, or should I mix it with something else?


----------



## earle (3/12/10)

I would use the b saaz on its own. I found it gives a nice spicy/cirtussy note.

Also if you're just starting out with hops, using only one will help you get an idea of what each hop is like. Then you can start combining them.


----------



## Samuel Adams (3/12/10)

earle said:


> Also if you're just starting out with hops, using only one will help you get an idea of what each hop is like. Then you can start combining them.


Good advice, I have all these plans of hop mixtures but I am getting ahead of myself.
I got to learn how they all taste before I start getting adventurous.


----------



## Chookers (3/12/10)

earle said:


> I would use the b saaz on its own. I found it gives a nice spicy/cirtussy note.
> 
> Also if you're just starting out with hops, using only one will help you get an idea of what each hop is like. Then you can start combining them.




Good point Earle, excellent advice.. I will do the Bsaaz on its own.. 

as its only a half recipe 11-12L, this is what I have planned using 'crescent lager' recipe from Laurie Strachan's book:

1kg Coopers light DME
500g Coopers BE1
7g Bsaaz full boil (maybe)
7g Bsaaz 10 min (maybe)
7g Bsaaz end boil (maybe)
US-05 yeast

I have no irish moss, and no way its going to be a lager, it will be ale.. as for ale yeast: I have three types at hand, which are:

the one from the Coopers Australian Pale Ale Kit
Safale t-58
Danstar Nottingham

I havent gotten round to my LHBS yet, probably wont be able to for awhile now. So do I need the Irish Moss, and which of these yeasts would be best. I know Im ill equipt, even my capper is the dodgey hammering kind (should be called a crapper) though I have only smashed a few bottles while using it.


----------



## earle (3/12/10)

No need for irish moss. If you can keep temps around 18-20C just leave it for a week once fermentation has completed, this allows the yeast to settle.

T-58 is a belgian style yeast which will produce spicy flavours. While this could complement the B Saaz I wouldn't use it in this case as it will confuse the taste of the hops which is what you're trying to learn.

I would go the nottingham. As an ale yeast its known as a high attenuator meaning it won't leave as much residual sweetness.

Do yourself a favour and get a supa-automatica for capping. No more broken bottles and danger.


----------



## Chookers (3/12/10)

earle said:


> Do yourself a favour and get a supa-automatica for capping. No more broken bottles and danger.




I think I will.. cause Im not liking the PET bottles (they lose carbonation over time) and I have alot of glass long necks.


----------



## Chookers (5/12/10)

Ok so Im excited about the range of hops out there and already have in mind the ones I want to try. So whats better pellets or flowers.. Can anyone enlighten me on there positives and negative points, and uses..

I have just been looking on the brewshop web site and they must of added more because their range has grown since last time I checked.   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chookers (6/12/10)

I've got all the bits and pieces to do my first extract brew, or Kit using the Cerveza, except I have no way to maintain the temps 18-20 deg.. and its been hot in Sydney.. just gonna get hotter..

Can I get an opinion on Esky? are they worth it cause some seem to cost almost as much as a ebay fridge. I only have a small amount of space so a full sized fridge is out of the question.. but for $$ and space efficiency what would you guys recommend.


----------



## bignath (6/12/10)

Chookers said:


> I've got all the bits and pieces to do my first extract brew, or Kit using the Cerveza, except I have no way to maintain the temps 18-20 deg.. and its been hot in Sydney.. just gonna get hotter..
> 
> Can I get an opinion on Esky? are they worth it cause some seem to cost almost as much as a ebay fridge. I only have a small amount of space so a full sized fridge is out of the question.. but for $$ and space efficiency what would you guys recommend.




thoughts (in no particular order of preference)

1. Find a dead fridge (smallish). Use some bottled ice and rotate to maintain temp. Fridge doesn't have to work to do this. Just needs to seal and insulate from outside temp, and keep inside temp in.
2. Buy a larger size bar fridge - carefully check that a fermenter will fit in it first obviously...You can generally get them for maybe $150?
3. I recently scored a medium size fridge from the local recyling yard. it was on the side of the lot where the cars pull in, and there was 15mins before they closed for the afternoon. I saw the manager doing some sweeping, and i asked him what was going to happen to the fridge. His reply, "mate, i'm gonna turn around and continue sweeping, and if by the time i look up it's gone - i didn't see you take it". Got it home, plugged it in, fired straight up. It's now my bottled beer fridge which leaves my "do everything" fridge free for conditioning and cold storage of kegs etc...

Not sure about using an esky. If it was me, i'd just go buy or find a fridge, either working or not. I would say that a fridge that does the job for your fermenting is the single best thing you could do for your beers. Many (including myself) agree that temperature control is the single greatest improvement some one can do for their brewery (not including sanitation of course). 

I've made some beers that should have been the ducks nuts but were ruined by lack of temp control. I've also done some beers that should on all accounts turned out quite average, but came up a treat with good control...

Bit of an outlay, but WELL AND TRULY worth it. It doesn't have to be a big fridge...


----------



## stuchambers (7/12/10)

dont know where you are in sydney but have a look at these
http://sydney.gumtree.com.au/c-Stuff-for-S...QAdIdZ244251076

http://sydney.gumtree.com.au/c-Stuff-for-S...QAdIdZ245106871

http://sydney.gumtree.com.au/c-Stuff-for-S...QAdIdZ237978454

These are all on the northern beaches but you can change the area of sydney you wish to search.

Cheers Stu


----------



## Chookers (7/12/10)

Thanks Stu, they look great..


----------



## Chookers (8/12/10)

I do not have a fridge to put it in so I have ice blocks on the lid and a towel over it, as advised in Frequently Asked Questions For The New Brewer. I have just done this. Inititial S.G is 1060.

1kg Coopers light DME
500g Coopers BE1
10g Bsaaz full boil
10g Bsaaz 10 min
5g Bsaaz end boil
Nottingham yeast

Have not added yeast yet. The last hops I steeped in boiled water and chucked them in the fermenter (was this a mistake?)

and I know its Light Dried Malt Extract but I had a taste and I was'nt expecting it to be a Malteser but there is'nt much flavour there.. would crystal grain give it a little maltiness? I still want it to be light just a little more malt. 

Unfortunatley there is no room for even a small fridge.. (I think there is but others say no :angry: )
I am looking for the 100 can cooler described in Frequently Asked Questions..
Theoretically speaking if I bought a 100 can cooler and another bigger can cooler and put them inside each other (like a babushka doll) this would help keep the temp stable right, and wouldnt have to change the ice blocks so often??


----------



## Nashmandu (9/12/10)

*1A. Lite American Lager​Aroma:​*​Little to no malt aroma, although it can be grainy, sweet or corn-like if present. Hop aroma may range from none to a light, spicy or floral hop presence. Low levels of yeast character (green apples, DMS, or fruitiness) are optional but acceptable. No diacetyl. ​
*Appearance:​*​Very pale straw to pale yellow color. White, frothy head seldom persists. Very clear. ​
*Flavor:​*​Crisp and dry flavor with some low levels of grainy or corn-like sweetness. Hop flavor ranges from none to low levels. Hop bitterness at low level. Balance may vary from slightly malty to slightly bitter, but is relatively close to even. High levels of carbonation may provide a slight acidity or dry "sting." No diacetyl. *No fruitiness*. ​
*Mouthfeel:​*​Very light body from use of a high percentage of adjuncts such as rice or corn. Very highly carbonated with slight carbonic bite on the tongue. May seem watery. ​
*Overall Impression:​*​Very refreshing and thirst quenching. ​
*Comments:​*​A lower gravity and lower calorie beer than standard international lagers. Strong flavors are a fault. Designed to appeal to the broadest range of the general public as possible. ​
*Ingredients:​*​Two- or six-row barley with high percentage (up to 40%) of rice or corn as adjuncts. ​
*Vital Statistics:​*​OG: 1.028 1.040 ​
IBUs: 8 12 FG: 0.998 1.008​SRM: 2 3 ABV: 2.8 4.2%​*Commercial Examples: *Bitburger Light, Sam Adams Light, Heineken Premium Light, Miller Lite, Bud Light, *Corona Extra,* Coors Light, Baltika #1 Light, Old Milwaukee Light, Amstel Light

Fruity? No
Hoppy? No
Good? No
Should you homebrew it? No

So if anything brew with a high amount of corn syrup and isomerised hop extract. 
YUM!


----------



## Chookers (9/12/10)

I already did this recipe, last night.. the S.G 1060 (isnt that high for a beer).. it was an experiment. I also added the yeast last night when it finally cooled down.

This morning its still as..(no movement in the air lock at all) I have checked that it is air tight. Why no activity is Nottingham slow to start?


----------



## bignath (9/12/10)

Chookers said:


> I already did this recipe, last night.. the S.G 1060 (isnt that high for a beer).. it was an experiment. I also added the yeast last night when it finally cooled down.
> 
> This morning its still as..(no movement in the air lock at all) I have checked that it is air tight. Why no activity is Nottingham slow to start?




Hi Chookers,

just 'cause the airlock's not moving doesn't mean there's no activity going on. Airlocks are fair dinkum useless as far as a reliable measure of progress. Now, i'm not saying that your wrong in your assumption that it hasn't started, but give it another day and make sure you keep an eye on hydro readings. That will tell you if it's started or not.

*Airlock activity (or lack of) is probably the most overrated part of home brewing. So much so that a lot of brewers don't even use one (myself included). 

*You can always throw the lid away, use some glad wrap over the fermenter and hold it in place with the rubber seal from inside the fermenter lid. Works a treat and you get a very clear window to look through to see you progress. Plus is you ferment two at a time in a small fridge, you can stack them on top of each other..

Cheers mate,

hope it turns out well for ya.

Nath


----------



## Chookers (9/12/10)

Ok the airlock has just start bubbling but very slowly, so you right about that being a dodgy way of telling fermentation has started, although it is kind of reassuring when its going.

Anyway

was it a mistake to put the last 5g of hops in the fermenter.

I got a whiff of it off the airlock and all I can smell is Bsaaz.. Have I made a disaster.


----------



## earle (9/12/10)

No disaster, during fermentation CO2 production will 'scrub' some of your hop aroma away. This is one of the reasons some people dry hop once fermentation has slowed down or ceased. When I smell an airlock doing that I think "Oh no, all that lovely hop aroma being wasted". Having said that I havn't dry hopped in this fashion.

On air lock activity, now that I use clingwrap I can see the signs of fermentation through the plastic much better. Much more interesting than listening to the blup-blup. I can also tell that CO2 is being produced because the cling wrap exapnds up into a dome shape, once fermentation slows the clingwrap becomes flat again.


----------



## Chookers (9/12/10)

earle said:


> No disaster, during fermentation CO2 production will 'scrub' some of your hop aroma away. This is one of the reasons some people dry hop once fermentation has slowed down or ceased. When I smell an airlock doing that I think "Oh no, all that lovely hop aroma being wasted". Having said that I havn't dry hopped in this fashion.
> 
> On air lock activity, now that I use clingwrap I can see the signs of fermentation through the plastic much better. Much more interesting than listening to the blup-blup. I can also tell that CO2 is being produced because the cling wrap exapnds up into a dome shape, once fermentation slows the clingwrap becomes flat again.




so its airtight?

does the CO2 get reabsorbed by the beer? or does it escape?

I like the sound of the cling film but I havent used it because I was affraid something might get in to it and spoil my beer.. 

also my temp seems to be sitting on 26 deg stable. should I put another ice block against the side of the fermenter, or is 26 okay?


----------



## earle (9/12/10)

Not airtight, just takes a bit of pressure for the CO2 to escape due to the rubber ring holding it on. I went to the local hospitality supplies and got a roll of the wide caterers cling wrap, its probably a bit thicker too. When I bottle I pierce the wrap otherwise it gets drawn down into the fermenter, but as it is already flat and there is no audible hiss when I pierce it so I suspect by that stage the pressure has equalised.


----------



## Chookers (9/12/10)

cool.. I might try this next time.. then I can get a better view  

Another silly question.. what do I do with the remaining hop flowers, put in the freezer or in the fridge??


----------



## keifer33 (9/12/10)

Temp of 26c is definetly too high. For most ales try and keep it between 18-22c. Lower the better to stop the yeast producing funky thinks.

If the hops are open I'd throw them in the freezer but have also read the fridge is fine.


----------



## Nashmandu (10/12/10)

Chookers said:


> I already did this recipe, last night.. the S.G 1060 (isnt that high for a beer).. it was an experiment. I also added the yeast last night when it finally cooled down.
> 
> This morning its still as..(no movement in the air lock at all) I have checked that it is air tight. Why no activity is Nottingham slow to start?



Last time i checked... Nottingham was an ALE yeast, and your aiming to brew a crap, flavourless LAGER.
You sure you wouldnt prefer to brew an I.P.A. with all these delicious hop flowers and ale yeast?
Maybe you should just use the yeast that came with your quality tin of extract.


----------



## Chookers (10/12/10)

Nashmandu said:


> Last time i checked... Nottingham was an ALE yeast, and your aiming to brew a crap, flavourless LAGER.
> You sure you wouldnt prefer to brew an I.P.A. with all these delicious hop flowers and ale yeast?
> Maybe you should just use the yeast that came with your quality tin of extract.




Im pretty new to all this.. so first of all what is a I.P.A?
and secondly Im open to suggestions, if you got a recipe you can recommend.


----------



## DU99 (10/12/10)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/India_Pale_Ale
IPA


----------



## earle (10/12/10)

Nashmandu said:


> Last time i checked... Nottingham was an ALE yeast, and your aiming to brew a crap, flavourless LAGER.
> You sure you wouldnt prefer to brew an I.P.A. with all these delicious hop flowers and ale yeast?
> Maybe you should just use the yeast that came with your quality tin of extract.



Nottingham is an ale yeast but further up the thread he also said that his yeasts to choose from were


> the one from the Coopers Australian Pale Ale Kit
> Safale t-58
> Danstar Nottingham



I think Chookers realises that his brew is going to be a bit different to the original recipe.


----------



## aussierover (11/12/10)

Hello there,

I have a can of Morgans Pale Malt Extract, 500g LDME, 500g dex, 250g maltodex. I also have 50g Cascade hops (5.7%) and 40g of saaz hops (4.0%). I am attempting to bypass a kit tin and bitter this myself. Can someone recomend if these hops and ok for the job, are there enough of them and all being well, in what combinations/timing should I use them. 

I have a starter going with US05 as well. 

Thanks


----------



## Chookers (11/12/10)

Check some of the recipes in the database as a reference..

I just tried to make my first extract brew using a lager recipe from an old book I got, and realise only today I used the wrong Brew Enhancer (I put BE1 which is just Dex and Maltodextrin, instead of BE2 which is LDM and Maltodextrin).. Im dissapointed in myself for not double checking, but this is all learning experience..

I hope someone more experienced than myself can help you with this RIF.. I'd use it if it was me  just to see how it goes.

Good Luck


----------



## aussierover (12/12/10)

Thats good enough for me man.. I have run some combinations through the recipe spreadsheet. It works out ok for a blonde if I do:

23L
1.5kg LME (Morgans Pale)
500g LDME
500g Dex
250g Maltodex.

2 Litres water rolling boil
30g cascade (5.7%) @60 min
20g cascade @20 min
12.5g saaz (4%) @0 min.

I will be doing it in a few hrs so am just gonna close my eyes and hope for the best.. I hope I got it right


----------



## earle (12/12/10)

If its not too late you may like to back off the maltodextrin a bit. On the occasions I use it I have only used 100g. You can probably use more but apparently once you reach a certain level it can contribute a soapy taste. Not sure of what that level is, never been tempted to find out by experimenting.


----------



## aussierover (12/12/10)

It was too late. She's done!!! The sugars were from the LHBS under the label of 'Ultra Blend'. I am assuming there is that much maltodex. Maybe there is less, I am only guessing. 

Came out @ OG 1042. I could maybe dry hop in a few days if anyone thinks it might need it. Got no clue on what to expect from the hops.. Hope its drinkable though..


----------



## keifer33 (12/12/10)

I have used around 250g of maltidextrin in earlier brews with no adverse effects but much preferred it once I stepped spec grains such as carapils.

Your recipe looks good and I'm sure you'll enjoy the difference. I think you just caught hopatitis.


----------



## Chookers (12/12/10)

stienberg said:


> I've just done the following:
> Coopers Mex
> 1kg LDME
> 500G Dex
> ...



why would you go with the BE1 over the BE2??
Would Bsaaz or Nelson Sauvin work in place of the galaxy, or is the galaxy fruitier?


----------



## Chookers (13/12/10)

Would 150gms Cara Pils Malt, go well with the Coopers Mexican Cerveza kit. and also is it necessary to crack these grains? Should I use it with the BE2 (LDME/Maltodextrin) or the BE1 (Dextrose/Maltodextrin)??

I will have Galaxy hop flowers and Amarillo or Cascade 12g Finishing hops.. but I dont know which one to use??? I only want to pick one of these.

I have gone over the previous posts and plan on doing:

1 x Cerveza kit
500g Dextrose
500g BE2 (LDME/Maltodextrin)
Hops??? this is where Im unable to decide..
US-05 yeast

I am going to make an insulated box to put it in, Im going to Clark Rubber to get some foam and rubber, Im going to insulate on the outsides of a storage box 60-100L have to take measurments first. I will test it first to ensure its insulating abilities. Im confident however dubious that this will work. (and if it does I will post pickies) if not I'll just deny I ever did it in the first place


----------



## kelbygreen (13/12/10)

yes they have to be cracked carapils gives more head and body to the beer not sure it gives a huge flavour gain. with a mexican kit (if its like carona) there is no flavour so depends what you want. Id use 10g amarillo and 10g cascade in last 5-10 mins.

buy a 2nd hand fridge usually under $50 and a $30 ebay temp controller prob cost less then buying from clark rubber and you know it works plus takes 30 mins to setup


----------



## Chookers (14/12/10)

kelbygreen said:


> yes they have to be cracked carapils gives more head and body to the beer not sure it gives a huge flavour gain. with a mexican kit (if its like carona) there is no flavour so depends what you want. Id use 10g amarillo and 10g cascade in last 5-10 mins.
> 
> buy a 2nd hand fridge usually under $50 and a $30 ebay temp controller prob cost less then buying from clark rubber and you know it works plus takes 30 mins to setup




kelbygreen, I would love to have a fridge.. unfortunately I have no room  , so Im thinking of something I can deconstruct when I dont need it, and I already have large storage boxes that are'nt being used just sitting in the shed collecting dust. I might even have styrafoam lying around in there.. just gotta put it all together and test it out.

With the amarillo and cascade, is it ok to use those tea baggy things with 12g in, or should I use pellets or flowers.. its just that I really dont want to commit to these hops by buying 100g, incase I dont like them.


----------



## bignath (15/12/10)

Chookers said:


> With the amarillo and cascade, is it ok to use those tea baggy things with 12g in, or should I use pellets or flowers.. its just that I really dont want to commit to these hops by buying 100g, incase I dont like them.



A couple of things: 

Yes, it's ok to use those tea baggy things, but as for when you say "OR should i use pellets or flowers"....Are you aware that those tea bags ARE pellets already measured out for you? That's not necessarily a good thing i've found. I rarely use something cause it's easier..Not saying that this is what you are doing but it's obviously why they (LHBS) sell/market/push them so hard....

Also, that cerveza can is the least hopped kit in the coopers range and as such, if you are trying to brew to style, adding 12g of hops won't really do much at all for your beer, therefore i wouldn't bother with the tea bag. 
If you use the hop tea bag as a bittering addition, the quantity is probably in the ballpark depending on the variety of hop it is of course. 
If you use the hop tea bag as a flavour addition i'm not sure 12g would do much (once again variety dependent). 
If you use the hop tea bag as a dry hop addition for aroma/flavour, you may not notice it either. Most people who dry hop (there are many that don't like the results) would go with something like 1g of hops per litre or thereabouts....You'll certainly notice a beer that's dry hopped like this. Like it / Don't like it depends on your taste, but you will notice it either way.

If you are trying to brew to style, neither of those hops will get close. The hop used by Corona (mexican cerveza) is Galena if i'm not mistaken, and i don't have any experience with using this variety. I have used tonnes of Cascade over the years and like it. I've used amarillo before and liked that one too, but will be different from a corona.

One last thing, i could be way wrong, (and happy to be corrected) but i was sure that BE1 was 50/50 LDM and Dextrose, and the BE2 was 50/25/25 LDM, Maltodextrin, and Dextrose. They may have changed the ingredients as it's been a long time since i used either...

Hope this helps 

bignath


----------



## Chookers (15/12/10)

Thanks Big Nath, Im not try to brew to style, I just wanted some nice fruity hop flavours in the cerveza. Your hop breakdown makes it clear to me, Im just going to have to pick one and go with it.

On the back of the Coopers Brew Enhancer 1 box under ingredients it says: Dextrose, Maltodextrin (but it does not give %) This is the same ingredients listed as the Coopers Brewing Sugar.

On the back of Coopers BE2 it says : Dextrose, Light Dry Malt, Maltodextrin.

Cheers :icon_cheers: 

(I got a 4 Cup french press/coffee plunger at BigW $18.88) and I still have some Bsaaz flowers left over. would they go well with the Cerveza? 

On a separate note: has anyone used Dsaaz Riwaka?


----------



## bignath (15/12/10)

mmmmmmm, BSaaz - Lovely hop, one of my favourites! You'll get floraly, fruity tones out of that, and Cascade will too. Don't remember exactly what i got from Amarillo, but if you are after florally, fruity hops, Cascade's a good choice.

Haven't used Riwaka. 

If you use the BSaaz flowers and you like it, it's also available from sponsors of this site (top of page) and known as Motueka.

First time i used BSaaz it was in combination with Cascade for a "Tony's LCBA recipe" and loved it. Wanted to buy this combo again but in pellets as the flowers were harder to isolate in my setup before going to my boiler kettle, and was disappointed that it didn't appear to be available as a pellet until i realised that this hop has two names and whattaya know - Moteuka is available. Great Hop.


----------



## Chookers (12/1/11)

results of my LDME concoction.. its blooody awful.. gak!... it looks like beer but taste revolting.. :icon_vomit: 

I have 11 bottles of the stuff, Im thinking I should just tip it down the sink.

I think one of the things I did wrong *(among other things)* was I over hopped.. I will never do this again.. I think I'll just stick with the kits from now on. The experience has put my off extract brewing.


----------

